# charging question



## Wessiide (Aug 11, 2011)

Earlier today my pretty decent car charger crapped the bed so I got a cheapo from the gas station to get me by but I was noticing that now with this charger it says it's charging on the lock screen but says its not on my battery widget and miui style battery bar. Is this because the voltage is too low for it to register on the bar? never did this on my "premium" best buy charger. Any ideas?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds like it may just be in the charger. If you plug in your home charger and the issue is gone. Then that's the case. If it persist. Then its something else


----------



## Wessiide (Aug 11, 2011)

Everything is normal on a buddy's car charger its definitely the new one I got is there a difference in voltages between chargers I'm guessing?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Its possible. Cheaper components can cause poor performance. I mean if its not pushing the volts and amps it needs then I could see where it would cause an issue.


----------



## mbrulla (Jul 7, 2011)

Meritline has these chargers for $1 fairly often...and they're of decent quality.


----------

